# Ugly Boots Contest ( Win a new pair of Timberlands on PT's dime)



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Want a chance to win a nice new pair of Timberland work boots? Of course you do who would not? 

All you have to do is show us your worn out ugliest pair of work boots and you can be wearing a new pair of Timberland's complimentary of PT and we expect pictures of you and your new boots after you win. 

Here is how it works. 

Post a pic of your ugliest pair of work boots that are your own actual boots, no pulling pics off the internet. 

Tell us how they got to be so messed up and you are then entered in to win a new pair of work boots. 

1st prize a new pair of Timberland work boots 

2nd and 3rd prize a 25 dollar Amazon gift card. 

Winners will be selected by the group of active forum leaders and so sadly even though I got you all beat I am not eligible but that is good news for you all as it increases your chance to win. 

Let www.painttalk.com put new kicks on your feet, it is easy as 1 2 3 or 123 buckle my shoe so what are you waiting for?

This contest is only for the members in the USA and Canada and sadly is not available to our brothers and sisters in Quebec. 

The winners will be decided by the forum leaders of the forum so of course we are not eligible to kick your asses and will give you the chance to win a nice pair of boots but I will go ahead and post one of my few pairs of ugly boots here. 

This pair had the toes torn out by any ugly nail on a NC job and so I supposedly had them professionally fixed, yeah right the guy strapped an ugly piece of a dress shoe on top. I have uglier boots and as the contest progresses I may post them if I think any of you have beat them. I included a second pic of the insoles so you freaks can see they are not really as bad as they look lol. 

This contest will run for three weeks from this post and then the winner will be decided by the forum leaders then paint talk will announce a winner and new pair of Timberland's will be sent out to the winner by the courtesy of www.painttalk.com via the site owner Nathan so lets see your ugliest pair of work boots, remember they must be owned by you and we may ask you to hold up your driver license next to the boots.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Another dam Festool plug.


And a empty pint glass.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Another dam Festool plug.
> 
> 
> And a empty pint glass.


Fvck off. Don't ruin my contest I took them pics a couple months ago lmao.

That was one of the kids milk glasses lol.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

You can behrly see it NEPS


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dam, and I could have been a contender!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

My shop spray boots will win hands down.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dam, and I could have been a contender!


I got spray shoes that you can not even tell have laces. 


Send us you pics and win a nice pair of Timberland work boots similar to these.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> My shop spray boots will win hands down.


Post em.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Dammit, i just threw out the worst pair of boots imaginable last month. I had the same pair of boots for 4 years. Holes, paint, dried out leather, holes in the sole..heel was comming apart. 

NOW THIS THREAD! WTF ahhh


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> Dammit, i just threw out the worst pair of boots imaginable last month. I had the same pair of boots for 4 years. Holes, paint, dried out leather, holes in the sole..heel was comming apart.
> 
> NOW THIS THREAD! WTF ahhh


Go dumpster diving damn it.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Go dumpster diving damn it.


guy shows up at dump "hey can i dig through the landfill i need to find my boots"

"go ahead"

3 years later "find those boots yet"

"no man im still going"


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I got spray shoes that you can not even tell have laces.


To tell you the truth, I never let my boots or clothing get that bad. I'm pretty regular about replacing when they start looking to shabby. First impressions and all that good stuff.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

These boots are 2 years 6 months and 4 days old today


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

JP is that BEHR paint on those boots :laughing:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> JP is that BEHR paint on those boots :laughing:


If it were Behr, it would have already flaked off.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> If it were Behr, it would have already flaked off.


OH you didnt go there:no:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> JP is that BEHR paint on those boots :laughing:


Mostly BEHR, some Diamond 350 under there too. Has a nice base coat of DevFlex QD too.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lets see some more pics. JP already has all the sponsorship you guys going to let him walk with the new boots?


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

These are not my shop boots... they are my dailys. About 3 years old now. I actually just scraped off the front a few days ago (first time ever) so they are looking (a little) better. The sole is about gone, so I will need some boots regardless in a couple months.

Good thing there is no smell-o-vision going on, either.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I like pressure washing my boots while wearing them. Tickles.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

1 more... I didn't think the other photo was good enough.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I should run the RO90 in there and sand these up and put a nice gloss finish on them. Maybe some caulk.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I should run the RO90 in there and sand these up and put a nice gloss finish on them. Maybe some caulk.


Don't ruin your chances.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't even afford a good pair of work boots. :surrender:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I can't even afford a good pair of work boots. :surrender:


lol then you are who we are trying to reach.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Do sneakers count?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I know I can't enter : ( 

But here is my comfy boots one year old and ready to be replaced excuse the rough head in the pic lol


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Another dam Festool plug.
> 
> 
> And a empty pint glass.


 
Ohhhh, now that is funny!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Those are ventilation ports that help my feet go fast. 



















I really need some new work boots.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

You should see the socks I wore in these shoes when we sprayed 104 gallons of smurf blue Tileclad floor epoxy two weeks ago. They were white when I started and polka dotted by the end...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Smurf blue. Lol. Yuck.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm unclear, do they HAVE to be boots?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I just this week threw out my old boots.

Edit dug them from the trash can.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm unclear, do they HAVE to be boots?


Post a pic of your worn out work foot wear I guess but the winner gets a pair of work boots so I guess if you do not like wearing work boots you may not want to enter of course you are not eligible and will be helping to pick winners. So everyone start sucking up to the "greenies" lol.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

*WE* have to judge ???


With no compensation ?? When did our contract get altered with out arbitration?

Who's the shop steward this week ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> *WE* have to judge ???
> 
> 
> With no compensation ?? When did our contract get altered with out arbitration?
> ...


Yeah us mods will pick a winner, you don't have to though but we need more than just me as I am biased lol. 

You mean you are not getting compensated? I got my boots last week for this idea. :jester:

We still have to draw straws.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I'll keep working in my shoes until this thing is over. I've worn them a long time. I'll update a photo before you guys judge. I really NEED a new pair.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> So everyone start sucking up to the "greenies" lol.


Enjoy it while it lasts Sean.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts Sean.


Hey Paul, I've been sporting your quote as a signature for over a year now. Wink, wink.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> I'll keep working in my shoes until this thing is over. I've worn them a long time. I'll update a photo before you guys judge. I really NEED a new pair.


I set it for three weeks but in hindsight two may have been better. I may edit it, I don't want people to lose interest but I wanted enough time for the most entries. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts Sean.


Nobody sucks up to me but you got the right stuff. :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Hey Paul, I've been sporting your quote as a signature for over a year now. Wink, wink.


Duly noted. :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah us mods will pick a winner, you don't have to though but we need more than just me as I am biased lol.
> 
> You mean you are not getting compensated? I got my boots last week for this idea. :jester:
> 
> We still have to draw straws.


OH OK, I'll help, but just to keep you Republicans from playing favorites. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I really NEED a new pair.


seeing a grown man whine, plead, and cry DOES work for me ......plus a measly Hamilton or Jackson.

127 Seekonk St, Norfolk. MA


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Please send prizes to 

NEPS
P.O. Box 905
Hanover, MA 02339

Thank you.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Do I get any bonus points for having some that not only _look_ bad but... ?

If I leave these in the garage, the cat will drag them off and bury them. :shutup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The key word in this thread is "BOOTS". No sneakers please. Steel toe.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> The key word in this thread is "BOOTS". No sneakers please. Steel toe.


Aw, you're just envious. :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

>


Clarification:

Nurses shoes are eligible??


:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Clarification:
> 
> Nurses shoes are eligible??
> 
> ...


Them thar is sum purdy shoes NEPS has. Wish min wus half as nice.  

Damn cat...!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I've had this boots since February 2008, I use them for NC, Exteriors and Commercial work only. 

I'm still surprised this are still in pretty good shape, I guess not the sole it's pretty flat.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

AztecPainting said:


> I've had this boots since February 2008, I use them for NC, Exteriors and Commercial work only.
> 
> I'm still surprised this are still in pretty good shape, I guess not the sole it's pretty flat.


Got pics?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You guys got some ugly footwear, keep em coming.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Clarification:
> 
> Nurses shoes are eligible??
> 
> :whistling2:


Those are steel toes Sketcher hiking boots.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Got pics?


My pic didnt get attached..


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

There it is. It was too big...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

For the most part, all I ever wear are boots. Have a pair of Red Wings I bought last year for estimating and other work not painting related. I've thought out the image I want to present to prospective customers. And it's one of a contractor.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Those are steel toes Sketcher hiking boots.


I can't believe you are trying to pass off your nurses shoes for boots


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Please send prizes to
> 
> NEPS
> P.O. Box 905
> ...


I really think NEPS should win. By the looks of it, he can't even afford to buy work shoes that are the same size


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> For the most part, all I ever wear are boots. Have a pair of Red Wings I bought last year for estimating and other work not painting related. I've thought out the image I want to present to prospective customers. And it's one of a contractor.


Oh sure... put out the bait and then wait for the rest of us to timidly creep out of our dark, dank holes to post a pic of our stinking and disgusting footwear and then - WHAM! You smack us down with a picture or your "hoity-toity, impress the customer, look at me... look at me, professional contractor image" work boots. Jeesh! :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Oh sure... put out the bait and then wait for the rest of us to timidly creep out of our dark, dank holes to post a pic of our stinking and disgusting footwear and then - WHAM! You smack us down with a picture or your "hoity-toity, impress the customer, look at me... look at me, professional contractor image" work boots. Jeesh! :whistling2:


LOL. I do what I can.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dan,

Whaddya think, Paul should hafta forfeit his "hoity-toity, impress the customer" footwear to the runner up?

:yes:
:yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Dan,
> 
> Whaddya think, Paul should hafta forfeit his "hoity-toity, impress the customer" footwear to the runner up?
> 
> ...


Good idea! They'd be too small for me though. I have freakishly large feet... :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I have freakishly large feet... :whistling2:



*we now pause to briefly hijack the thread, please do not switch channels, there is nothing wrong with your browser.* 


Amazing human body


It takes your food seven seconds to get from your mouth to your stomach. 

One human hair can support 6.6 pounds. 

The average man's penis is two times the length of his thumb. 

Human thighbones are stronger than concrete. 

A woman's heart beats faster than a man's. 

There are about one trillion bacteria on each of your feet. 

Women blink twice as often as men. 

The average person's skin weighs twice as much as the brain. 

Your body uses 300 muscles to balance itself when you are standing still. 

If saliva cannot dissolve something, you cannot taste it. 

Women will be finished reading this by now. 

Men are still busy measuring their thumbs. 


*We now return control of your browser, thank you for taking part in the amazing facts segment of this thread*


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm all thumbs.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm all thumbs.


Must be frustrating when somebody cuts you off in traffic.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I should run the RO90 in there and sand these up and put a nice gloss finish on them. Maybe some caulk.


Or you could put on shoe protectors when you spray. Would be a pain in the rear though if all you did was pull triggers all day. Paint and leather don't play well together. My buddy used to plaster his aussie boots with blue tape to keep them from getting trashed.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

So far they stomped through grease, oil, dirt, and all sorts of hardcore paints. Bye the way Timberland Pro's rock!!!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> I'm unclear, do they HAVE to be boots?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10773


Bill did you snag these off the homeless guy on the streetcorner?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> Bill did you snag these off the homeless guy on the streetcorner?


Nah, from his closet. Dude keeps every thing.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Truth he probably still has roach clips from the 60's that he forgot about


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

who the hell needs boots or tennies? I'll take that Amazon card though.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow! Did you lube them things up with baby oil. Talk about gloss finish.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> Bill did you snag these off the homeless guy on the streetcorner?


No, no, no... that *was* Bill. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ROACH CLIP ?!?!?!?!

Pussies!

I'll have you know we all had hard earned callouses.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

This is the worst. I buy new boots every 4 to 6 months......they wear out from the inside..... ha ha. These are 169.00 a pair. Very comfortable.

Here are the boots I wear to quotes with a "logo'd polo"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

^^^ Snappy!!! (the lower pair):yes:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

If the bad" snappy" ones win... Mini-me is a kids size 10.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> For the most part, all I ever wear are boots. Have a pair of Red Wings I bought last year for estimating and other work not painting related. I've thought out the image I want to present to prospective customers. And it's one of a contractor.


 Democratic work boots!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> ROACH CLIP ?!?!?!?!
> 
> Pussies!
> 
> I'll have you know we all had hard earned callouses.


 Puss-n-boots.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> ROACH CLIP ?!?!?!?!
> 
> Pussies!
> 
> I'll have you know we all had hard earned callouses.


 you just upped your street cred


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

My daily drivers in use today.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Come on guys, do you want a free pair of work boots or not? If so post some pics.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I have a few guys that could use a pair, they laugh about paint talk though, they fortunately are afforded the luxury of not having to take work home with them.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> My daily drivers in use today.
> 
> View attachment 10842


Those your toes poking out?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> I have a few guys that could use a pair, they laugh about paint talk though, they fortunately are afforded the luxury of not having to take work home with them.


lol 

I understand.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Those your toes poking out?


They still work! I have the luxury of not having to deal with customers on job sites for the next 2 months, I'm taking these pair to the bitter end. They have great grip and i was residing a chimney stack on a roof today and I trust these shoes. They look like crap but I know them well. I ruin socks quick though!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> They still work! I have the luxury of not having to deal with customers on job sites for the next 2 months, I'm taking these pair to the bitter end. They have great grip and i was residing a chimney stack on a roof today and I trust these shoes. They look like crap but I know them well. I ruin socks quick though!


I hear ya. I look at my shoes with appreciation like any other well worn tool. We become attached to them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> They still work! I have the luxury of not having to deal with customers on job sites for the next 2 months, I'm taking these pair to the bitter end. They have great grip and i was residing a chimney stack on a roof today and I trust these shoes. They look like crap but I know them well. I ruin socks quick though!


Maybe you will win the contest that Nathan has graciously agreed to provide the prizes for and then you will have to try trusting something new.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This is how my boots begin to look after one year. The Redwing name stays the same, just the colors change.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> This is how my boots begin to look after one year. The Redwing name stays the same, just the colors change.
> 
> View attachment 10845


Ummm, those are some _ugly_ boots!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Seriously, the guy with the Asic running shoe's with flaps bigger then Nancy Pelosi's lips desperately needs work boots and deserves to win this contest. IMHO


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Seriously, the guy with the Asic running shoe's with flaps bigger then Nancy Pelosi's lips desperately needs work boots and deserves to win this contest. IMHO


lmao. :notworthy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> My daily drivers in use today.


I think PT should buy him a new Little Giant !


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I think PT should buy him a new Little Giant !


Maybe a good tape gun too. Damn this guy is indigent.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

CApainter said:


> This is how my boots begin to look after one year. The Redwing name stays the same, just the colors change.


What the he77 are those? Either a poor Ronald Donald costume or you wear them with super tight cut off jean shorts and a mesh muscle shirt...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

daArch said:


> I think PT should buy him a new Little Giant !





Workaholic said:


> Maybe a good tape gun too. Damn this guy is indigent.


I have 2 little giants. Greatest ladders ever. I'll take a third.  no tape gun needed for what I was doing. I pretape brick line on exteriors with green cause it sticks great, then run a paper border with a hand masker after, right before I shoot exteriors. Easy peasy. 

The trick is to look indigent but actually know what your doing.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Can I post my awesome hand-crafted cowboy gator boots? 

You guys might think those are ugly, you never know.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> What the he77 are those? Either a poor Ronald Donald costume or you wear them with super tight cut off jean shorts and a mesh muscle shirt...


Didn't you see Ted Mosby from How I Met Your Mother NOT pulling off his red boots?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Seriously, the guy with the Asic running shoe's with flaps bigger then Nancy Pelosi's lips desperately needs work boots and deserves to win this contest. IMHO


If you are speaking of my shoes, they are saucony. I know because the external arch support got me hung up on a ladder today. It's okay though because it fell off completely. The other one is hanging on by a prayer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Two weeks left in the contest and I want to see more, here is another pair of mine.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Do I get extra credit for already having Timberlands? Ones on the far right were the worst looking till I sprayed them white on the last NC house. :thumbup:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Was going to post my - work sneakers / work boots / going to see a customer boots, but thhen i saw Paradigmzz's and thought stuff it. He really really needs the timberlands lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

hotwing7 said:


> Was going to post my - work sneakers / work boots / going to see a customer boots, but thhen i saw Paradigmzz's and thought stuff it. He really really needs the timberlands lol


That is. What he is counting on the guy is fat in cash.

Post a pic of you doing the cat daddy in a bikini wearing a ugly pair of footwear and you own this contest.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The ones I'm wearing.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Post a pic of you doing the cat daddy in a bikini wearing a ugly pair of footwear and you own this contest.





NEPS.US said:


> The ones I'm wearing.


Not even close NEPS (thankfully).


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Not even close NEPS (thankfully).


It can be arranged if you really want.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> The ones I'm wearing.


Them are some purdy legs you got there boy.

(ENTER BANJO PLAYING MUSIC FROM MOVIE DELIVERANCE)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Them are some purdy legs you got there boy.
> 
> (ENTER BANJO PLAYING MUSIC FROM MOVIE DELIVERANCE)


I think Gabe's got some _purdy_ feet myself.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> That is. What he is counting on the guy is fat in cash.
> 
> Post a pic of you doing the cat daddy in a bikini wearing a ugly pair of footwear and you own this contest.


Never gonna happen :no:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

hotwing7 said:


> Never gonna happen :no:


Another dream dies today.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Them are some purdy legs you got there boy.
> 
> (ENTER BANJO PLAYING MUSIC FROM MOVIE DELIVERANCE)


But as soon as he takes off his boots... :shutup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> The ones I'm wearing.


Your calves are pretty hardcore man. Props.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

..........


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I have faithfully worn these shoes to work every day for 1+ years, I keep trying to run them into the ground for this contest but they keep trucking.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Those shoes look_ way_ to big for your feet. :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I see what you are doing with the little one in this pic to win this contest. You should be ashamed of using your child in such a shameless manner. :jester:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Pick a winner already and lock the thread! Ha ha!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Seeing How Aussies can't enter the comp : (

I just added some new laces to refresh them lol they look As good as new 

love my Mongrel Boots


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

benthepainter said:


> View attachment 11066
> 
> 
> Seeing How Aussies can't enter the comp : (
> ...



Alright Work, I think he should be in the contest and cover the shipping down under! Its a toss up for me, the shiny edematous feet or these aussie boots.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Alright Work, I think he should be in the contest and cover the shipping down under! Its a toss up for me, the shiny edematous feet or these aussie boots.


The moderators of this forum are now in deep seclusion deliberating the finalists of this contest. When you see the white smoke, you will know that we have made our decision as to the winner.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

i think the smoke is from Para's shoes....:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Tomorrow is the last day to enter, don't let some other schmuck run off with the prize. 

Here is my steel toed daily drivers.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> i think the smoke is from Para's shoes....:whistling2:


It's an effective way to exterminate the roaches... :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Deadline is coming in a few hours. Post em if you got em.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sean shaves his legs !!!  :laughing::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Sean shaves his legs !!!  :laughing::w00t::w00t::w00t:


don't knock it if you haven't tried it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Sean shaves his legs !!!  :laughing::w00t::w00t::w00t:


lmao

painter pants wear the hair off the calves but rest assured in the shorts season it never grows back.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lmao
> 
> painter pants wear the hair off the calves but rest assured in the shorts season it never grows back.


Ya ok Sean. 


Girly boy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Do pressure washing boots qualify?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Ya ok Sean.
> 
> 
> Girly boy.


No,no,no,no,no......we ain't even going down a road like that again.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

... Don't be jealous NEPS. Nice legs, the both of ya. Sean are you experimenting with the Veet creme?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Ya ok Sean.
> 
> 
> Girly boy.


Ugliest girl you will ever see.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The moderators of this forum are now in deep seclusion deliberating the finalists of this contest. When you see the white smoke, you will know that we have made our decision as to the winner.


Has the Vatican reached a verdict?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Has the Vatican reached a verdict?


We are in deep, deep, deep, deep, deep deliberation. I would think we could have a decision tonight of tomorrow. :yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

:no: The live feed just showed black smoke - again.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The suspense is f'in killing me. COME ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> The suspense is f'in killing me. COME ON!!!!!!!!!


The mods are following in your footsteps. Kinda like your 10,000th.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well MAYBE if the mods had seen a least one small dead president in their mail boxes, a vote would have been rendered by now. But we've gotten NO persuaders


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Well MAYBE if the mods had seen a least one small dead president in their mail boxes, a vote would have been rendered by now. But we've gotten NO persuaders


Didn't I buy you beer not long ago?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Don't blame me because you don't know how to use paypal. Everyone else got their bribe:jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> The mods are following in your footsteps. Kinda like your 10,000th.


But that was quality. Had to bump it and watch it again. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Didn't I buy you beer not long ago?


DAMN, my memory is shot. You're right.


But I'm only one vote.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> DAMN, my memory is shot. You're right.
> 
> But I'm only one vote.


I have to pull out all the stops here. 

I have been real nice to Sean since the Koolaid thread and I thank Paul every time posts anything.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

My shoes, which I wear faithfully every day, are held together with gorilla glue and a prayer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

We are a bunch of working stiffs so the wheels move slower. 

I am pulling for this guy.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

That looks strangely like a festool case there below the boot...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> That looks strangely like a festool case there below the boot...


What's a Festool?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> That looks strangely like a festool case there below the boot...


Could be a generic Tanos.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If the mods were allowed to enter, we'd have a six way tie for first place.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> If the mods were allowed to enter, we'd have a six way tie for first place.


We would have to draw straws to tell Nathan he needs to pony up six pairs.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ok, here you go.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> ok, here you go.


Oh no you don't! The polls are closed and votes are being tallied as we speak.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't care just posting them


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry Gabe, this isn't Chicago. 

This election actually has a firm time frame, and it expired.

Election is over, we're counting the hanging chads now.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

And the winner is.....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> sorry Gabe, this isn't Chicago.
> 
> This election actually has a firm time frame, and it expired.
> 
> Election is over, we're counting the hanging chads now.


Oh crap! So we'll maybe know by next week?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Oh crap! So we'll maybe know by next week?



only if you sue, or maybe if sue researches


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> sorry Gabe, this isn't Chicago.
> 
> This election actually has a firm time frame, and it expired.
> 
> Election is over, we're counting the hanging chads now.


I don't care to win, get it, got it.  you'd make the eclipses a controversry


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok this contest almost broke the mod alliance but after a lot of harsh words, threats and tears we are ready to announce the winners. Not ever mod voted so just hate us all equally. 

Also just to throw the sneaker guys a bone here is a pic of my selling shoes. 

Prize number 1:
Paradigmzz wins the new pair of Timberland work boots. We expect some pics of you working in them not out on the streets slinging crack. 

Prize number 2: A 25$ gift card goes to Dan aka Researchhound even though we wondered who was really putting those in the cat box. 

Prize number 3: A 25$ gift card goes to CApainter for those god awful red boots. He may have swept the first prize but he seems to be a dedicated redwing wearer. 

For the rest of you thanks for keeping the thread going and we hope on any future contests you shoot for the top prize. 

Send my love letters into my pm box and send the hate mail to Paul he has agreed to be my buffer. 

For the winners pm your name, address, SS, tax info and mothers maiden name to Nathan and since he is paying for the prizes out of his pocket you are at his mercy.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

congratulations to the winners.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats to Paradigmizz and CApainter. Thanks guys - and my appreciation to Nathan as well.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I want a f'in recount!!!!!!

Bullsh!t!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I want a f'in recount!!!!!!
> 
> Bullsh!t!!!!!!!!!!!!


Figures. :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet if had started a Festool love thread I would have won.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet if had started a Festool love thread I would have won.


Or bought _me_ a beer instead. :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. I promise not to sling crack in my new Timberlands. Truth be told, I thought CAPainter would win, he DEFINITELY needs a new pair or a new can of spray paint to cover the Ronald McDonald red. :whistling2:. 

Dan, Ive got to ask (you don't have to answer) did you really wear those shoes after they hit the litter box? Thats kinda icky if you did. 

Neps, your nurses shoes are dope. Why would you want new ones? (Sean needs a sponge bath, would you get on that?)

Sean, your last photo had the novel "Queen of the Damned" in it. Are you making a statement on this contest or your moderation of us clown shoes in general? 


Thanks all who entered, and thanks for picking me. I cant say that I have ever won anything, anywhere until now, so I am definitely excited.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Or bought me a beer instead. :whistling2:


O'Douls?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I want a f'in recount!!!!!!
> 
> Bullsh!t!!!!!!!!!!!!



When my new boots arrive, Im going to cut my shoes in half with a bandsaw. I want to see the different layers of paint that have accumulated on these suckers. 

Hey Neps, 

Bills catheter needs to get changed....:whistling2:

(Im glad you posted a picture of yourself in another pair of work shoes, me I have no excuse)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> O'Douls?


....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats guys. I still think Archibald black balled me ........once again.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I still think Archibald black balled me ........once again.


He's a sneaky bugger I tell ya.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Congrats guys. I still think Archibald black balled me ........once again.


I hope you're talking figuratively


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet if had started a Festool love thread I would have won.


Sometimes you have to learn to play the game. 



Paradigmzz said:


> Neps, your nurses shoes are dope. Why would you want new ones? (Sean needs a sponge bath, would you get on that?)
> 
> Sean, your last photo had the novel "Queen of the Damned" in it. Are you making a statement on this contest or your moderation of us clown shoes in general?


No sponge bath for me from him he looks like he has a rough touch. 

Nothing cryptic there just a book my daughter is reading.


Again thanks to everyone that participated and congrats to the chosen winners and thanks to Nathan for providing the winners with things to win.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh yaeh,

Congrats to the winners (and consolations to the whiners).

It was fun seeing how you all destroy you're feet. 

And we do expect Para to shed his sneaks for good and wear WORK BOOTS when working, no saving them just for wading through the bullsh!t in the PT coral.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats Para!!

I've got $20 that says you are still wearing the sneakers in 5 years, "What! They're still good. I'm saving the Timberlands".


.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm humbled and honored. I'm also glad paradigmzz will finally have a new pair of boots.

As a show of appreciation for NEPS smooth calves, I'd like to offer up my gift certificate towards a case of Veet for him. I'm sure he's running out of his stock.

Thanks again!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Sometimes you have to learn to play the game.





NEPS.US said:


> I bet if had started a Festool love thread I would have won.


Well, all those thanks, _plus_: 
a pro-Festool rant
a nod to what wonderful animals cats and Weimaraners are
a U of O avatar
and all of it written from a liberal's perspective

... and you might have built a powerful voting block.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm humbled and honored. I'm also glad paradigmzz will finally have a new pair of boots.
> 
> As a show of appreciation for NEPS smooth calves, I'd like to offer up my gift certificate towards a case of Veet for him. I'm sure he's running out of his stock.
> 
> Thanks again!


I think I sprained a fat. Heck, I think I sprained all of my fat. :laughing:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats Para, however I still stand by my opinion of you using the kid should have been a DQ.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Congrats Para, however I still stand by my opinion of you using the kid should have been a DQ.


It's all good, haters gotta hate. (I see that thanks down there NEPS.)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Thanks guys. I promise not to sling crack in my new Timberlands. Truth be told, I thought CAPainter would win, he DEFINITELY needs a new pair or a new can of spray paint to cover the Ronald McDonald red. :whistling2:.
> 
> Dan, Ive got to ask (you don't have to answer) did you really wear those shoes after they hit the litter box? Thats kinda icky if you did.
> 
> ...




Wicks the moisture right out of those puppies.:yes::whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> It's all good, haters gotta hate. (I see that thanks down there NEPS.)


 :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

What color laces? Ive never owned work boots. Ive worked construction most my life and here is a first. Thanks PT. I know it took a while to pick some out.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I hate to say it but they look like clown shoes.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> View attachment 14625
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bout time! Now get some paint on em! :yes:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Ramsden Painting said:


> I hate to say it but they look like clown shoes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


thats because I got big feet. there comfortable, they will be dirty soon enough.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I vote brown laces

Congrats again on the win


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

daArch said:


> I vote brown laces
> 
> Congrats again on the win


Brown are in currently. My wife voted. She is more like a dictatorship not really the democracy type. She also agrees somewhat with Ramsden. I can see her smirking. It could be because this is the first frivilous purchase I have made for myself that is not work related and I am kinda excited.

crap it is still work related, isnt it? anyways, im happy. I need a life outside of paint...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> I hate to say it but they look like clown shoes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


It's actually pretty good looking IMHO.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> What color laces? Ive never owned work boots. Ive worked construction most my life and here is a first. Thanks PT. I know it took a while to pick some out.


I think black laces!!They will look better with a little semi- gloss over spray on em


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

I vote for the black laces as they coordinate nice with the black on the sole and toe cap. Cover them with paint and nobody will know the color but you. 

Congrats on the big win.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> What color laces? Ive never owned work boots. Ive worked construction most my life and here is a first. Thanks PT. I know it took a while to pick some out.


Holy crap!! Nice shoes Bozo!!!!!!! 

Black laces. Once you go black....... PWG knows the rest.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Holy crap!! Nice shoes Bozo!!!!!!!
> 
> Black laces. Once you go black....... PWG knows the rest.


[email protected]


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Wish I had my old excavation boots, oh well.  Would that be fair though? Never used them painting.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

you just received your prize!!! someone dropped that ball. 


congrats again


----------

